

SaaS Startup mistakes #1: watch out for whales - dandukeson
https://receptive.io/blog/2015/03/10/watch_out_for_whales.html

======
dandukeson
Hi I'm the author of the post, on my 2nd SaaS startup, trying to share some
lessons learned the hard way, let me know what you think, cheers Dan

